# Wyndham points transfer to RCI



## Nola Jean (May 28, 2010)

Moderator Note: Nola Jean, your post has been moved to the Wyndham Forum where you will get more help.

I have 178,000 Wyndham points that will expire December 31, 2010.  I plan to deposit them them with RCI shortly before they expire.  When I deposit the points they don't go in as points, but rather as weeks. 

Last time I did this, I was advised by Wyndham to deposit half the points as a 1 week Red studio and the other half an another 1 week Red studio.  Supposedly that way, I would get two weeks of vacation for one.  They told me RCI usually upgrades you to a 1 or 2 bedroom anyway, so I would really come out ahead.  What I found in practice was that there was essentially no availablility at any of the places or dates I requested.  So, those points will expire, after 2 years of trying, on December 31, 2010.  What I discovered over time and much questioning of RCI, is that Wyndham provided RCI which such an undesireable date/resort as the basis for any trade I may try to make; that I had no trading power to go where or when I wanted.

I don't want this lack of tradeability to happen with the next set of points I put into RCI, so any help or advise someone can provide that would result in maximizing the tradeability of these next set of points would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## YeongWoo (May 28, 2010)

*Wyndham forum*

You can get best attention of the Wyndham users in that forum.  Here's a couple of links:

This one has a ton of info about all the trades Dave pulled with 28k generic deposits.  It's mostly off season but it's good stuff

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119715

Here's another link that talks about these trades and the increments needed.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120114

There are several pros over there that will help you get the most out of those deposits.  I believe you were directed to do the right thing before but it may not have worked out because of the way you worked the system.  That's where the expertise of Tuggers comes in...


----------



## Goofyhobbie (May 29, 2010)

Nola Jean,

Welcome to the Wyndham Forum. Here you will meet a sharp bunch who can help you best use your point allotment and share TIPS.

*Recommendation.  *Assuming that your USE YEAR ends on December 31, 2010, wait until the first week of December, 2010 to deposit your points with RCI in whatever increments you determine to be in your best interest. 

Your best interest will be determined by how you vacation, your flexibility, patience, and how many weeks of vacation you can handle over a two year period.

Meanwhile, a deposit during the first week of December ensures that you get the deposit done with no issues involving computer glitches or other possible foul-ups during the holidays.  There is definitely no advantage in waiting until the last minute and doing your deposits before December 1, 2010 provides less benefit given that the deposits are good for a full two years from the LAST DAY of the month deposited. 

*Observation:* Last year you apparently asked for or where given what we refer to as "visible" weeks to search with. Many here understand why you would want a "visible;" but based on the experience you had last year and the experience of others who have used "visible" weeks getting them can work against you because of the way they are chosen by Wyndham.

When a Club Wyndham Plus member asks a Wyndham Vacation Counselor (VC) to deposit a 1-BR Week (visible) that will get prime (red) season, then one can expect Wyndham will do just that.  

However, when the order goes in, the Resort Unit, is picked at random and it is likely that the week chosen is a week that is relatively close to its check-in date. What that means to you is "low trading power" together with the opportunity to search using the "visible" deposit.

While you may like the latter, the former works against you when trying to pull a popular week where you desire to vacation. 

Personally, I have never taken Wyndham up on the opportunity to get a "visible" because I don't need a "visible." 

Why? Because, I own three excellent fixed weeks of timeshare which are good "Traders" for searching RCI WEEKS inventory.

If you decide to go with "generic" deposits of Wyndham points this December do not give-up more than 105,000 points to get what you want and seriously consider giving up no more than two 70,000 deposits.

Under the right circumsatnces 28K deposits can get 2 BR Units or even 3 BR Units.  But, depositing 154K will get you no more trading power than a 105K deposit.

As YeongWoo has pointed out in an earlier post, you can get up to 6 full weeks of vacation out of the 178,000 points and have 10,000 points left over if you know how to work the system. 

A lot depends on when you must vacation. Make sure you get a handle on when bulk deposits are made by such resorts as Wyndham, Starwood, and DVC.  The way to get insight about that is by visiting the Private Forum: Sightings/Distressed 

After you have made your deposits keep up the watch for Bulk Deposits. 

When you are aware that there has been a significant bulk deposit you can then go to the RCI/Wyndham Vacation Guide [1-800-572-0931] and ask about what is available.

If what you want can be pulled with one of your generic deposits go for it!


----------



## ausman (May 29, 2010)

I would question why you are not using the points for Wyndham vacations at Wyndham resorts. Owners do so and find satisfaction using their points for a week, or more.

There are the fringe players, me included, who try to maximise points usage trading in RCI.

Wyndham deposits are mediocre traders and you need to pick what to trade into. Usually much better to trade back into Wyndham resorts. On the information you have supplied I'd suspect you requested places and times or resorts and you will again have trouble trading again.

You may have deposited visible deposits and received the dregs available.

Where and when are you wanting to go, some here can advise if possible or not.


----------



## Joan-OH (May 29, 2010)

I find the Wyndham deposits do well with other Wyndham resorts, over built areas, or within the 45 day window.  I've had good luck getting 2 bedroom Wyndham units with my 28K' deposits or 2-3 non-Wyndham units within a couple of weeks of check in.   Several Months ago, my little 70K deposit even saw 2 & 3 Bedrooms At Ocean Blvd in Myrtle Beach the end of July and through August.  They didn't last long, but I could have gotten them if I wanted them.

I've noted that Wyndham usually bulk deposits 8 months out.  Recently, they bulk deposited January 2011.   

I've only been in Wyndham 3 years and with a little 126K contract.  I've always used RCI as a means to getting to other Wyndhams 8 months out.  I rent from someone else if I need to use points because the Housekeeping credits always make me short.

We are self-employed and retired, so we take advantage of off season travel.

Joan-OH


----------



## Nola Jean (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you for your insights and the links.  I will check them out.


----------



## retiredjim (Dec 28, 2012)

*Maximizing Trading Power*

I just bought points in Wyndham to raise up to 500,000 points and am gold.  The Wyndham agent said I now have trading power to turn my two weeks into six.  He did not say how to do it.  Could someone give me some step by step instructions on what to do?  Are there any other things I need to be aware of?
Retired Jim


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 28, 2012)

retiredjim said:


> I just bought points in Wyndham to raise up to 500,000 points and am gold.  The Wyndham agent said I now have trading power to turn my two weeks into six.  He did not say how to do it.  Could someone give me some step by step instructions on what to do?  Are there any other things I need to be aware of?
> Retired Jim



What he/she would have been refering to is taking your deposit(s) and exchanging them for lower demand weeks or deeply discounted weeks through RCI.

The problems he/she apparently did not stress were that you then have RCI fees and that you can do the same thing through the Wyndham System.

Also, last time I heard, you do not get any VIP discount if you go through RCI.  This would need to be factored into the formula to determine which is best.

Step 1:  Determine where you want to go.

Step 2:  Determine if there is a Club Wyndham Plus/Access resort in the same area.

Step 3:  Go to the RCI site through the Wyndham/RCI portal and determine the amount of points needed to go were you want at a location and time you want.

Step 4:  If you want low x weeks for your points and have flexability as to location and timeframe, pick the lowest number of points needed for the number of weeks you want to up to the points you have available.

Step 5:  Check with the resort(s) in question to find the total dollar amount of extra fees the Resort wants for using RCI (One resort I used RCI for it was a significant add on expense that was a surprise at the check-in desk it was referred to as the RCI surcharge).

Step 6:  Add your cost per thousand points plus the RCI fees plus the Resort fees together to determine the cost per week vacation.

Step 7:  Go to the Wyndham Club Plus/Access site and see if there are any resorts that you want to go to that you can use your VIP discount for.  

Step 8:  Calucate your cost per thousand for points.

Step 9:  Chose which is the least expensive or the one that gives the most weeks for the points allocated to the project.

My guess the answer in most cases for most people will be staying in the Wyndham Club Plus/Access system.

Here is an example using Wyndham Westwinds in Myrtle Beach:

01/04/2013	7	1 Bedroom Deluxe	•	 •	 	63,000 	31,500 
01/11/2013	7	2 Bedroom Deluxe	•	 •	 	77,000 	38,500 
01/18/2013	7	2 Bedroom Deluxe	•	 	             77,000 	38,500 
01/25/2013	7	1 Bedroom Deluxe	•	 •	 	63,000 	31,500 	
02/01/2013	7	2 Bedroom Deluxe	•	 •	 	97,000 	48,500 
02/08/2013	7	2 Bedroom Deluxe	•	 	           105,000 	52,500 
02/15/2013	7	2 Bedroom Deluxe	•	 	           105,000 	52,500 	
02/22/2013	7	2 Bedroom Deluxe	•	 	           105,000 	52,500 

Total: 346,000 Wyndham Points for VIP Plantinum.

If I did the math right, it would be 449,800 points for VIP Gold.

Did not run the calucations for RCI because I am not as familiar with the best deals are in RCI.

Can someone with more RCI experience run a RCI example using 500,000 Wyndham points?


----------

